

SLAs: refund not insurance - timf
http://blog.b3k.us/service_level_agreements.html

======
lsc
A SLA is a way for a company to say "I'm serious about uptime" more than
anything else. Not to say it's not important, but it's certainly not an
insurance policy.

An interesting SLA would be 'I will pay for time on some other cloud type
service' but that would require better standardization than we have now.

